# 1967 Rear License Plate Holder



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Can anyone recommend where to order a good flip down rear license plate holder? I ordered what I thought was a good one off of ebay but the spring is complete dog s***. Thanks!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Ames has that gas door part# L201F
You may also want part# L186 plate mounting hardware and rubber bumpers.


https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/S...ear=1967&search_keyword=license+plate+&sort=0


----------

